
Ask HN: Are we really getting into the “GitFluencers” era? - eff_it
People are getting paid to open a PR on open source repositories to generate traction, I think this is genius but I can understand why it might feel odd for some. See Sophie Albert&#x27;s tweet :
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sophiebits&#x2F;status&#x2F;1193686558206877696
======
babygoat
If you knew someone was getting paid to open PRs on projects they normally
wouldn’t, why would you keep following them?

The guy complaining that he “sent this in confidence” thereby outing himself
is priceless.

~~~
GranPC
> The guy complaining that he “sent this in confidence” thereby outing himself
> is priceless.

It's a joke

~~~
nabdab
Is it? The reply seems to nail it down.

~~~
GranPC
It is, the reply is just the original tweeter continuing the joke.
[https://twitter.com/jdan/status/1193871077790932993](https://twitter.com/jdan/status/1193871077790932993)

------
floppiplopp
People are definitely making packages, just to make packages and look good,
and do other things good, too, I guess. Just to mention the triumvirate of
awful that exist, in this case is-even, is-odd, is-number: That's at least
trying hard to act like an influencer. Or influenza. One of those. I don't
care, it's vapid junk.

------
samuraiseoul
IDK the gitfluencer moniker makes me think like youtubers always ending the
videos begging for likes and subscribes

> If you liked that commit don't forget to merge in that PR and smash that
> follow button!

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Great term coinage. Seems we are. I'm not even surprised although this is the
first time I've heard of this happening. Getting people to pay attention is
hard.

------
marcmerce
I think this is the most direct way to increase visibility on a project.

